
Apply HN: (be) Nice.AI – A personal assistant for business powered by AI - arnaudknobloch
Problem: We spend a lot of time doing some low value tasks like sending the same emails for prospection with the same presentation again and again and recontacting prospects each week hoping these people will answer. The same happens when you need to contact n times one of your customers for an unpaid invoice.<p>Solution: a nice AI called Joy who can help you to manage your business. It can alert you when a prospect doesn&#x27;t answer one of your e-mails or it can even talk to him directly if you want. No tools, no sign-up, all you need is to CC joy@nice.ai in your email.<p>Background: We are two tech guys in our thirties from France. We started a previous startup called Vadequa: company culture survey and culture fit assessment.<p>Idea: After six years in our startup, we learned one thing: for our next company we need to develop a product for a real need. Culture fit assessment was a &quot;nice to have&quot; in France not a &quot;must to have&quot;. For the last two years we have been looking for an idea which we can build with our experience and strengths. Among all these ideas, we think the most promising is nice.ai. Why? Because at Vadequa, we realized that there was too much personalization in the sale process to be scalable. So now we want to focus on a more scalable startup. That is precisely where this idea comes from: automating what has been the weak point of our previous startup : the sales process.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nice.ai<p>Looking forward to your comments!
======
nxzero
What happens when "joy@nice.ai" is CC'd on an email?

~~~
arnaudknobloch
The best way to know is to try ^^

Right now, if it's an email to a prospect, Joy will ask you if you want it
handles this contact. If you say yes, Joy will contact this prospect until it
receive a response. Each time with a different and a suitable message.

We are currently working to allow Joy to learn your workflow. For example, it
will learn that after the first e-mail you send a particular deck then this
kind of email then this link. When the workflow is learned, it can manage
alone.

~~~
nxzero
Thanks, easier just to ask. How might this be different in the end than
existing marketing automation solutions?

~~~
arnaudknobloch
In the end, Joy will understand what your say and you can give it tasks to do.
Like a real human assistant. So no need to create and configure a complex
marketing automation solution. Anyone can have an assistant without particular
knowledge.

~~~
nxzero
Full disclosure: one of my startups is very similar, but our take on the topic
is very different. Good luck!

~~~
arnaudknobloch
I'm curious now :). How do you answer this need?

